
NVidia copies unlicensed code, claims it as their own - crankylinuxuser
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/7htg5f/dsomeone_copied_parts_of_my_code_and_changed_the/
======
skate22
"Grab as many processors as you can carry, Morty. These guys aren't good at
much, but they're really good at making these chips."

------
naturalgradient
Linus Torvald's NVIDIA moment comes to mind..

------
lazylizard
why not the fsf or sflc?

